# What 55 Gallon Aquarium Kit Is The Best?



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here, I was planning on buying a 55 gallon kit in the near future. Now I see that there are a couple complete aquarium kits on the market. The main brands I am concerned about are Aqueon, Marineland, and Aqua Culture(found at Walmart). They all seem to be around $200 so I am really wondering what one is the best. Now I plan on using whatever equipment comes in the kit, but I do plan on buying a second identical filter to the one that comes in the kit.(For example, the Marineland kit comes with a penguin 350 filter so I would buy a second penguin 350 to run with it). I have heard of the Marineland LED light getting corroded and shorting out within a few months. I want to take my time and do as much research as possible so this tank will succeed. Thank you for your advice. Also here is the aqua culture in case you have never see one. http://www.walmart.com/ip/AquaCulture-5 ... s/10312736


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought the WalMart kit (and the stand). It came with the AquaTech 30/60 and I bought an AC110 to go with it. The heater works good, no problems at all. This is the second kit I've owned. Not sure the price on the other ones, but I couldnt find any cheaper than Walmart.


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

well, price isn't that much of a big deal for me, as long as it isn't outrageous. My budget for a tank is around $250 for the kit. You can also find sales at some chain stores. I was leaning toward the Aqueon one. I did want the Marineland LED kit, but I heard about the light getting rusty and shorting out so I really don't think that one is the best.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Wish I could help you out.. maybe others will come along and help you with your other choices, I only have experience with the Walmart one. But, I also didnt have much to choose from OTHER than that


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> I bought the WalMart kit (and the stand). It came with the AquaTech 30/60 and I bought an AC110 to go with it. The heater works good, no problems at all. This is the second kit I've owned. Not sure the price on the other ones, but I couldnt find any cheaper than Walmart.


 Would you happen to know if the lights on the walmart kit are bright white. I really want a whiter light and the Aqueon 29g kit I bought had a really crappy looking light. It was like red. I had to change it in like a couple days.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

here is a picture with the tank lights on (dont mind the blue background... that'll be fixed soon). It may not be a good representation, but you get the idea. I dont think they are a "bright white", I actually like them. It could just be my substrate/decorations, but it almost gives it a blue'ish hue.


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> here is a picture with the tank lights on (dont mind the blue background... that'll be fixed soon). It may not be a good representation, but you get the idea. I dont think they are a "bright white", I actually like them. It could just be my substrate/decorations, but it almost gives it a blue'ish hue.


 Thank you. That is actually what i was looking for a little blue. I also was considering black sand and it looks very nice  :thumb:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I love the black sand, almost didnt get it, but now that its in the tank, I'm glad I did. I got the bags on sale at Petco ($14?). Two bags of 20 lb. Some of the other posters think I could remove some of the sand, so you wouldnt need 40 if you are interested.

I figure, I'll suck up enough in the vacuum that I'll leave all 40 in


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

yah. I actually just bought 2 20 pound bags for a 30 gallon tank i got free. I abandoned on it because I wanted something for mbunas to live in full time and a 30g would only be good for a while. Lets just say I bought too much sand. :lol:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

There ya go, you've already got sand for your 55 :thumb:


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> There ya go, you've already got sand for your 55 :thumb:


 Yah. and I had already siliconed some rocks in the 30 also. Luckly I only bought the sand because i got the rocks locally and boiled them. But all well, at-least i get a bigger tank now. :thumb:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Id keep the 30 and put something in it too. I havent even finished the fishless cycle on the 55 and I'm already staking out bigger tanks for different rooms.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

For $200-$250 Id check craigslist if I were you. You can find a nice 55g with stand / canopy for around $100, sometimes with equipment and fish. You sometimes can even find brand new tanks for cheap on there too.


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> Id keep the 30 and put something in it too. I havent even finished the fishless cycle on the 55 and I'm already staking out bigger tanks for different rooms.


 Problem is that its not really that good of a tank. Also being free it has a broken light so if i can find a new ballast for it, maybe a jack dempsy? or green terror? just one. but i also has no heater so idk?


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

Sub-Mariner said:


> For $200-$250 Id check craigslist if I were you. You can find a nice 55g with stand / canopy for around $100, sometimes with equipment and fish. You sometimes can even find brand new tanks for cheap on there too.


 Yah. I had a bad experience with craigslist on the tanks. I got had in a big way and had to throw the whole tank away. $100 well spent. I dont really want to do it again. I probably could get a good deal, but i'm just nervous about it.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

BRolls said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> > Id keep the 30 and put something in it too. I havent even finished the fishless cycle on the 55 and I'm already staking out bigger tanks for different rooms.
> ...


If I had an extra 30, I'd do a colony of saulosi. The males are blue, the females a nice yellow. Makes a great contrast in colors. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1

I've always had a love of Oscars... I just cant bring myself to put one in my tank. I love the activity and color of many different fish bolting around, I just cant see having that much space taken up by one fish. They have an awesome personality, but I like color and movement in my tanks.


----------

